# The Afghan Campaign



## Remius (3 Sep 2007)

Anybody else read "The Afgan Campaign" by Steven Pressfield (of Gates of Fire fame)?

Good read.  Follows a Macedonian infantryman in Alexander the Great's army during the campaign in Afghanistan.


----------



## brihard (9 Sep 2007)

Yes, I quite enjoyed it. A very readable piece of fiction for people who aren't experts on the era.


----------

